# Reel Selection.



## Truckmechanic (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking in to buying some new reels. I really like the Abu Revo but to get the other ratio's you have to buy the premier and so on and they are just getting out of my price range. I have it narrowed down to 3 others that I am interested in. Let me know if you have any experiance with any of them.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 2, 2010)

Every part in a Pro Qualifier directly swaps with an Abu Revo.

They have a little cheaper drag washer setup, but overall a very nice reel for the money.


Also FWIW you could buy a used in good condition Revo S, and swap the 7.1 gears from the BPS Extreme and have a cheap 7.1 Abu reel.

I would imagine you could swap the 5.4 Extreme gears into the Revo also. I haven't tried that wone personally, but the other gears swap so those should too.


----------



## poolie (Dec 2, 2010)

Of those three I would have to go with the Pro Qualifier. I don't have them anymore, but have owned many BPS reels in the past and really had nothing bad to say about them other than I don't think they hold up well over the long haul, but that's subjective too.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 2, 2010)

Go with a BPS either way. Depending on the current sale, choose between an extreme or PQ. They are essentially the same.

I've owned a couple extremes and never had a problem whatsoever.


----------



## one100grand (Dec 4, 2010)

I just switched over to baitcasters in the past 2 months and I bought a BPS PQ and a Revo S. I use the PQ as my crankbait & spinnerbait reel and have the 7.1, the Revo I got 6.4 which I use for worms/jigs. 
Initially, I had problems with the BPS reel and the brakes, but after returning it, I've been very impressed with the PQ. The Revo is a great reel too, but personally I have a few problems with it (I chalk these up to being new to baitcasters). The biggest problem I've got with the Revo is with backlashes...not that I'm backlashing a lot any more, but the severity of them is more considerable on the Abu vs the BPS reel. I have tried using both reels for worm & jig vs crankbait & spinnerbaits and the results are consistent. I've noticed that the dual brake system on the PQ helps me adjust better to wind conditions and I run into fewer backlashes with it. The BPS reel also gives me better casting distance on the same effort with the same lure. I'm happy with both reels I've got, but I'd suggest the BPS reel because I like the braking system and because I think it's on sale right now whereas the Revo is not.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 6, 2010)

I cannot tell you from experience but I am thinking of getting at least one more baitcasting reel and I am looking at the BPS Pro Qualifier. It has very high ratings by other people who have purchased it and it is on sale right now for $10 off. I was also considering the Quantum Accurist because I have heard good things about that one too.


----------



## Majorpede (Dec 21, 2010)

I own a Revo stx and 2 BPS Extreme reels. I got the Extremes on sale last year for like $45.00 or so. It would be truly unfair for me to compare them to the Revo. If i had the cash I would buy another Revo STX, If I only had half the cash I would buy 2 more Extremes (on sale) in a heart beat.


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 21, 2010)

Majorpede said:


> I own a Revo stx and 2 BPS Extreme reels. I got the Extremes on sale last year for like $45.00 or so. It would be truly unfair for me to compare them to the Revo. If i had the cash I would buy another Revo STX, If I only had half the cash I would buy 2 more Extremes (on sale) in a heart beat.



X2

I have switched to Revo STX's. They are even holding up to saltwater better than most. Revo's also have one of the highest drag settings which is important to me on Redfish. They are pricey. Mention the word Revo to my wife and she will roll her eyes and shake her head. Get this!!! She bought me my first Revo for my birthday. 

I will agree that Revo's probably are not the most user friendly for a beginner.

I've never had ANY luck with Bass Pro reels. I have a box of junked ones to prove it. You also need to consider that I'm rougher than most on my reels. I fish 70+ days a year times couple hundred cast a trip. A good Redfish will strip 50yds of line without even trying which smokes cheaper reels.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Speckandreds - check out the Atlas reels - my Legend 200 makes a Revo look silly!

22 lbs of drag - I use mine for Striper and Tog

https://atlasreels.com/detail.php?id=4


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have the extreme and the pro qualifier and I actually prefer the extreme. The PQ has a better brake system, but the extreme will outcast it by a long shot.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 22, 2010)

Specknreds said:


> Majorpede said:
> 
> 
> > I own a Revo stx and 2 BPS Extreme reels. I got the Extremes on sale last year for like $45.00 or so. It would be truly unfair for me to compare them to the Revo. If i had the cash I would buy another Revo STX, If I only had half the cash I would buy 2 more Extremes (on sale) in a heart beat.
> ...




The Premier does have a much weaker drag. Their are ways to improve it quite a bit, but stock, they aren't very strong.

The nice thing about the Stx, and other revo's is that the drag is strong enough that I feel completely confortable greasing them.

The current line of BPS reels share 'most' parts with the Revo lineup. Basically every part will exchange, except the disengagement ramp.


----------



## Brine (Dec 22, 2010)

Extreme is on sale for $59.94
PQ is on sale for $79.99

In Atlanta at least.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Speck, you should check out the Revo Inshore if your in saltwater a lot. Almost completely corrosion resistant, has 24 lb drag and has a deeper spool than the STX. Looks like a great reel. I saw somewhere, maybe Tackletour, someone pulled in a sailfish with one of these bad boys.
https://www.tackletour.com/reviewabugarciarevoinshore.html


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 22, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Hey Speckandreds - check out the Atlas reels - my Legend 200 makes a Revo look silly!
> 
> 22 lbs of drag - I use mine for Striper and Tog
> 
> https://atlasreels.com/detail.php?id=4



That is a sweet looking reel at a great price. Can you cast it long distance? I really need a bass like comfortable low profile casting reel because your casting all day. I'm going to order one just for live lining and Cobia fishing which I'm hoping to do a lot of this Spring.



bearsphan3.14 said:


> Hey Speck, you should check out the Revo Inshore if your in saltwater a lot. Almost completely corrosion resistant, has 24 lb drag and has a deeper spool than the STX. Looks like a great reel. I saw somewhere, maybe Tackletour, someone pulled in a sailfish with one of these bad boys.
> https://www.tackletour.com/reviewabugarciarevoinshore.html



I had a guy fishing with me using one. It just wasn't the same. I give guest on my boat the first shot at a tailing Redfish and if you throw short it's my turn :LOL2: . I was out casting him by a large margin. I've noticed this about a lot of made for saltwater reels. I have several Diawa inshore reels and I can only use them for throwing heavy hard baits such as topwaters. They hold up really well but you can not throw light lures.


----------

